# "Moving Day" is 2 days away



## Denise1952

:cower:

I really wanted the "nail-biting" smiley but couldn't find it

I am excited, of course, but I realize how used to these gals I am.  I've lived here since August, and really been through some times.  All good if I remember all I've learned about people, and how sometimes, you're forced to get along, and "can't" run, lol  This was the most I could afford in rent here in Eureka, and now I see what God had in mind for me To learn

So onto my next adventure which is my new apartment in Crescent City CA.  It's lovely as I've already told you about the area.  Last evening I was thinking about furniture, and my lack thereof, LOL!  So I got in my truck, and went to the thriftshop to see what I might find to start out my new journey.  I already have a truck-full of all I need, except furniture.  I do have a nice airbed I'll use until I find a regular bed I like.  The thriftstore was closing in 10 minutes so I just ran through basically.  Didn't see anything I needed, or "had" to have  So I ventured down to Walmart.

I found a really, neat dinette set.  I figured I needed bed, dinette set, and shower rod w/ curtain since the apartment doesn't have one.  I also found a pretty rod, hooks, and a cool shower curtain.  It has a nature pic on it, with trees, blue sky, and a wolf.  I'm so glad I got to pick out my own curtain  Then the dinette set, no laughing now, but this cost under 50 bucks.  I'll see if I can find the pic of the shower curtain too. I found a bronze rod, just like the pic.  Looks better than the silver):


----------



## AZ Jim

I can tell how excited you are Denise and I am happy you are happy.  I'd even help ya move but I am too far away (whew).


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, Jim  Besides, looks like you are all, tied up, LOL

I can actually handle all I have thanks to a dolly they have on-site.  Also, one of those pull-type, like a wagon.  But there are 2 handy-men that work at the apartments so if I need help, they are available  From here out, I will just be buying like one, piece of furniture a month


----------



## Denise1952

I'll be back on in a bit, have to do some "stuff" lol denise


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm excited for you Denise.  That table not only looks good, it is practical.  If you ever decide to get another table, you can fold this one up and store it. You can never have enough tables, imo.   Antique bronze is my favorite finish and the curtain is beautiful. You made great choices.  Good luck on the move!


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks for the pics Denise, good luck in your new place !! :love_heart:


----------



## Linda

I like everything you've chosen Denise, my favorite is the shower curtain.  It's beautiful.  You can find a lot of nice good quality things at yard sales and thrift stores too.  I love going in those places. Your table and chairs will give you years of good service, even after you get a set you like better.  In my shed I still have a blue folding table like that (not sure where the chairs have gone) that my daughter bought about 19 years ago after she got divorced.  She used it 3 or 4 years and then gave it to me for my yard sales.  I'm excited for you.  I'm glad you are sharing your experiences with us.


----------



## hollydolly

OOOOh exciting Denise.....you are sooo gonna be on cloud nine for a few days while you're settling in.


----------



## SifuPhil

Finally - your own little nest by the sea-side! 

And you're furnishing it, too - more than I did in a lot of places. I slept on a blanket on the floor, ate dinner on the floor and ... well, you get the idea.

Great pics, love the shower-curtain and good luck!


----------



## Karen99

Hi Denise..looks lovely and how exciting getting what you want.  Good for you .


----------



## Denise1952

NancyNGA said:


> I'm excited for you Denise.  That table not only looks good, it is practical.  If you ever decide to get another table, you can fold this one up and store it. You can never have enough tables, imo.   Antique bronze is my favorite finish and the curtain is beautiful. You made great choices.  Good luck on the move!



You are so right about the table I love to do puzzles and wanted one like that anyway.  I just wasn't thinking about "multipurpose" but it will be.  Dining, puzzles, laptop that I hate sitting on my lap, LOL!!  I am pretty sure that was the last one on the shower curtain, so I got lucky denise


----------



## Denise1952

Hi Rose!  Thanks so much.  It's fun being able to pic some things out, and make it as homey as I can


----------



## Denise1952

Linda said:


> I like everything you've chosen Denise, my favorite is the shower curtain.  It's beautiful.  You can find a lot of nice good quality things at yard sales and thrift stores too.  I love going in those places. Your table and chairs will give you years of good service, even after you get a set you like better.  In my shed I still have a blue folding table like that (not sure where the chairs have gone) that my daughter bought about 19 years ago after she got divorced.  She used it 3 or 4 years and then gave it to me for my yard sales.  I'm excited for you.  I'm glad you are sharing your experiences with us.



Hey Linda!  Yes, I love the garage sales especially  I felt I was jumping the gun by getting that set, but it will be worth it to have something right away.  Geesh, I gotta have a place to sit, drink coffee, play online, and eat, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

hollydolly said:


> OOOOh exciting Denise.....you are sooo gonna be on cloud nine for a few days while you're settling in.



I am excited but I really have to keep a lid on it here where I'm living.  Some of these gals "feel" as if they have no future


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> Finally - your own little nest by the sea-side!
> 
> And you're furnishing it, too - more than I did in a lot of places. I slept on a blanket on the floor, ate dinner on the floor and ... well, you get the idea.
> 
> Great pics, love the shower-curtain and good luck!



Hi Phil,

yeah, some places in my past were just temporary so I didn't get into really doing much with them.  This one might be a keeper if I can give up my gypsy ways, lol!!  It is a nice, little town, with plenty of things to do that I enjoy


----------



## Denise1952

Karen99 said:


> Hi Denise..looks lovely and how exciting getting what you want.  Good for you .



Thanks Karen

I had applied for several places but this complex is the one that had an opening first.  I wouldn't have chosen the town, maybe, but now I have gone and explored it.  I truly love what I see so far


----------



## hollydolly

nwlady said:


> I am excited but I really have to keep a lid on it here where I'm living.  Some of these gals "feel" as if they have no future




yes I can completely understand that, poor ladies , but you can save your excitement for when you've actually moved in...looking forward to seeing some photos if you manage to get some once you're in and settled..


----------



## Denise1952

hollydolly said:


> yes I can completely understand that, poor ladies , but you can save your excitement for when you've actually moved in...looking forward to seeing some photos if you manage to get some once you're in and settled..



I will get photos of both the place, and probably over the weekend, do some walking and get a few more


----------



## SifuPhil

And of course you HAVE to have a moving-in party, with lots of pepperoni pizza!


----------



## applecruncher

Hey, Denise!  I'm so happy for you - there is nothing like having your own place.

Couple of suggestions:

Thrift shops are fine for scouting for furniture. But just like Estate sales, the good stuff is gone FAST. You might want to check out used office furniture stores. They often have items that look more “homey”. I got a couple pieces from such a place 8 yrs ago and, wow, what a deal. Also, their delivery charges are usually very low (or free).

Also, some cities have what's often called “furniture banks”. Similar to food banks there is no charge. They give basic pieces to people who are transitioning. I’m not sure of the criteria, but it’s worth looking into. 

Good to hear from you!


----------



## SifuPhil

Heck, I just Google mapped you, Denise - you've got a Home Depot, a Starbucks and a Pizza Hut in your town - you're all set to wake up, buy some tools and have dinner!


----------



## Warrigal

Denise, your sense of excitement is palpable and infectious. I'm so pleased to hear that you have come through this difficult time and the sun is now rising on a new future. Your positive attitude and determination have been inspiring. Thanks for sharing your journey with us.

I wish you good luck and peaceful dreams and may you find many good friends close to your front door.


----------



## nan

Sounds exciting Denise,and I am glad you are happy,and its good fun op shopping and finding things that are different.
Enjoy your new home and surroundings.


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> And of course you HAVE to have a moving-in party, with lots of pepperoni pizza!



Oh yum Phil!! What' a great idea'r!  You're first on my invite list


----------



## Denise1952

applecruncher said:


> Hey, Denise!  I'm so happy for you - there is nothing like having your own place.
> 
> Couple of suggestions:
> 
> Thrift shops are fine for scouting for furniture. But just like Estate sales, the good stuff is gone FAST. You might want to check out used office furniture stores. They often have items that look more “homey”. I got a couple pieces from such a place 8 yrs ago and, wow, what a deal. Also, their delivery charges are usually very low (or free).
> 
> Also, some cities have what's often called “furniture banks”. Similar to food banks there is no charge. They give basic pieces to people who are transitioning. I’m not sure of the criteria, but it’s worth looking into.
> 
> Good to hear from you!



thank AC, for all the good ideas  I am shooting for all new stuff, but like you say, the deals are out there if I am willing to take some time, which I will have a lot of.  Crescent City is teenie so no lots of places to choose from, but I imagine a few garage sales, and Estate.  It's pretty much a "retirement" age population I heard.  I haven't looked up the demographics, but the town isn't even incorporated I don't think.

It will be fun settling in


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> Heck, I just Google mapped you, Denise - you've got a Home Depot, a Starbucks and a Pizza Hut in your town - you're all set to wake up, buy some tools and have dinner!



Yes, and I was so glad to see the Grocery Outlet, and a Walmart Super Center, lol!


----------



## Denise1952

Warrigal said:


> Denise, your sense of excitement is palpable and infectious. I'm so pleased to hear that you have come through this difficult time and the sun is now rising on a new future. Your positive attitude and determination have been inspiring. Thanks for sharing your journey with us.
> 
> I wish you good luck and peaceful dreams and may you find many good friends close to your front door.



Hi Dame, so good to see you  I sure wasn't always positive, but hey, it is well, worth the wait.  I met some nice peeps when I was up there.  There was this one, little gal (I think maybe late 70s) and she was a pistol, lol  I don't have a private patio, but a really, nice "shared" one where I can sit out and star-gaze.  There was another lady that was all excited that I loved star-gazing since it's one of her fave things too

I'll just be glad to really be settled.  I can't think of any reason why I won't be for some time.  Except Crescent City has been hit by 2 Tsunamis that I know of.  They tell me we are safe, out of the zone I guess.  Oh well, I'll keep my kayak handy, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952

nan said:


> Sounds exciting Denise,and I am glad you are happy,and its good fun op shopping and finding things that are different.
> Enjoy your new home and surroundings.



Hi Nan, it is so much fun to pick out new stuff (or even just "new" to me).  Thank you for your note, and see you soon, denise


----------



## jujube

So happy for you, Denise.  I know you'll have fun "feathering your nest".


----------



## Denise1952

jujube said:


> So happy for you, Denise.  It know you'll have fun "feathering your nest".



Hmm, feathers??  That's a cool idea  Thanks Jujube, and good to see you, denise

Like to have a pic to hang on the wall like this!


----------



## Ameriscot

Happy for you Denise!  Hope you can find everything you need.


----------



## Shalimar

Congratulations and best of luck Denise.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Glad to hear your good news Denise, sounds like fun moving in and putting in your personal touches.  I love your shower curtain too, anything with nature and wildlife has got to bring peace!


----------



## Yaya

Looks like you have the necessities - now you are ready to enjoy. Welcome to the first day of the rest of your life!


----------



## Denise1952

Thanks to all of you  I am thinking about saving up for one of these too.  I like the colors of this one, but I am not sure where in my place it might look good.  Maybe when I show you guys some pics of the place you can help me


----------



## deesierra

I love Crescent City....actually the whole north coast and on up into Oregon. Been through there several times. There's a state park not too far away called Patrick's Point that I love to camp in when I'm traveling. Good wishes to you in your new haven!!


----------



## Waterlilly

Congrats Denise, you deserve it!


----------



## AprilT

YAY!  So happy for you Denise, may you have many peaceful restful nights in your new place.  It will be such fun making it a real place to call home with all your persona creature comforts.


----------



## Denise1952

deesierra said:


> I love Crescent City....actually the whole north coast and on up into Oregon. Been through there several times. There's a state park not too far away called Patrick's Point that I love to camp in when I'm traveling. Good wishes to you in your new haven!!



So many have recommended that park to me Dee  I am from Oregon, and have so missed the coast, as well as my home inland, (where I was raised) Winston/Lookingglass.  I was happy to know about the place in CC because it is so close to Oregon, and I do have thoughts of getting back to where I grew up

Thanks much, for your note, denise



Waterlilly said:


> Congrats Denise, you deserve it!



I don't know about deserving it, but I must have someone "upstairs" watching over me, lol Ty 'lilly, denise



AprilT said:


> YAY!  So happy for you Denise, may you have many peaceful restful nights in your new place.  It will be such fun making it a real place to call home with all your persona creature comforts.



Hi April, it will be fun, today, tomorrow, and on the road early Friday  Barring any road hazards since both Oregon and CA have been having mudslides, but at least we are getting much needed rain denise


----------



## Pookie

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh! Know what, honey? I moved from place to place to place in the Army and loved the redecorating!

But the best move we made was to our home here in NC. It is all ours! Paid for, and woooohoooo!

It's soooooo much fun to decorate, then say, "Hmmmm, let's change this or that..." later.

I love how you have gone about this!


----------



## Raven

Hi Denise, So pleased that that you have a place of your own to call home.
Wishing you all the best as you settle in and enjoy adding your own special touches.
Hugs


----------



## Denise1952

Got to move in yesterday!!  Omygosh, so much to tell, but have a bunch of groceries to put away.  People are just so cool here, mostly older, and a neat meeting area for games, cards, puzzles, and a bunch of internet junkies like me too!! LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

Hi Pookie, I am just so blessed, and want to get more pics, and so many wonderful seniors!!  Yeehaw!!


----------



## Denise1952

Ok ladies, and gents  Help me out here.  I took a few "before" shots, looks like hell broke loose, but, the bathroom curtain I managed to install, LOL!

Need any of your ideas on color of towels, etc., that would look nice, but not too much more dark, or "male'ish" (is that a word) LOL!  Crap, this is such a tiny town but it has soooooo many thriftstores/garage-sales, and just cool stores like Walmart Supercenter and Grocery Outlet

Color advise (just for the bathroom).

 Oh, photos, here they are, remember, these are "befores" LOL denise PS 1st is the bbq/patio everyone gathers in Spring Summer 2nd is my 3rd floor patio/shared but few enjoy it so that's where I can do my best star-gazing 3rd is bathroom, duh and 4th is what I see from my bed at night, although, this is overcast today, but lastnight I saw the trees with tons of stars overhead


----------



## Ameriscot

Denise, this is great!!!  So happy for you that this has finally happened and you have a home that's all yours!  :bounce:


----------



## Denise1952

I'm havin a blast, but man am I tired, lol I had the best workout today just getting everything unloaded  Now, I need to start looking for furniture but I've heard of lots of sources in the area  2 really good thriftshops I want to look at, and possibly a garage sale going on this weekend  Ty AS, it is fun! I needed this, and will enjoy the new-ness of it all.  I feel that my life is going to be much fuller, living up here denise


----------



## Denise1952

Snagged a chunk of fresh salmon from Safeway too, didn't want to brag but what the heck, it's my fave!!


----------



## Pookie

I'm so happy for you! Thank you for sharing your joy...I am smiling for you and wishing you all the best!


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> I'm havin a blast, but man am I tired, lol I had the best workout today just getting everything unloaded  Now, I need to start looking for furniture but I've heard of lots of sources in the area  2 really good thriftshops I want to look at, and possibly a garage sale going on this weekend  Ty AS, it is fun! I needed this, and will enjoy the new-ness of it all.  I feel that my life is going to be much fuller, living up here denise



It's the good kind of tired though isn't it?  Good thing you have a pickup to get all the things you need.  I always enjoyed moving and decorating a new place.  Remember to share pics as you get things sorted!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Woohoo! Denise, I'm tickled beyond words that you have a home to call your own again. I bet you're out scouting stuff right now, aren't you? Happy garage "sailing" to you!

Did you have your salmon for supper last night? The three best things about a new place to live: the first meal, the first sleep and the first wake up!

Happy new home

Edited to add: I meant to ask...will they allow you to have a furry friend?


----------



## Ina

Hi Denise, you know how happy I am for you.  A new beginning,  new opportunies, amd a new kind of security for you.  

We have both gone through total life changes last year, and although those changes were different, both of us now need to find out what our Creator has in store for us.  I hope we both see more of the joy that is waiting for us, and that we can contribute to others that might need to see the better side of things.


----------



## Denise1952

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Woohoo! Denise, I'm tickled beyond words that you have a home to call your own again. I bet you're out scouting stuff right now, aren't you? Happy garage "sailing" to you!
> 
> Did you have your salmon for supper last night? The three best things about a new place to live: the first meal, the first sleep and the first wake up!
> 
> Happy new home
> 
> Edited to add: I meant to ask...will they allow you to have a furry friend?





Ina said:


> Hi Denise, you know how happy I am for you.  A new beginning,  new opportunies, amd a new kind of security for you.
> 
> We have both gone through total life changes last year, and although those changes were different, both of us now need to find out what our Creator has in store for us.  I hope we both see more of the joy that is waiting for us, and that we can contribute to others that might need to see the better side of things.



My plans change from minute to minute Georgia, and I'd like to think of it more a multi tasking thing, but I'm afraid it is a "mind wandering" or "short attention span" LOL!  I am getting so much put away in my main, bedroom closet, yeehaw!  Also, the kitchen is filling up nicely.  All I really need there is a toaster

I love my little table and chairs, definitely multi-purpose, thank you Wally World  Oh and my "long since I unpacked" my knic-knacs.  Some I had forgotten and I love so much. Teenie things that mean so much.  My small, glass animal collection, my prism my now deceased Uncle Bud gave me, love it

Yes, I can have a baby here, although I am getting so many licks and hugs from neighbors, I mean their doggies, LOL, that I may not get one for some time.  I want to get a good match, for both the pup, and myself.  I favor Maltese/mix, long-haired Chiaua's, and the chia-weenies are adorable.  But I will let one pick me out love and hugs, thanks for being such a good friend, checkin on me etc.  your bud'ette, denise:love_heart:


----------



## jujube

nwlady said:


> Ok ladies, and gents  Help me out here.  I took a few "before" shots, looks like hell broke loose, but, the bathroom curtain I managed to install, LOL!
> 
> *Need any of your ideas on color of towels, etc., that would look nice, but not too much more dark,* or "male'ish" (is that a word) LOL!
> Oh, photos, here they are, remember, these are "befores" LOL denise PS 1st is the bbq/patio everyone gathers in Spring Summer 2nd is my 3rd floor patio/shared but few enjoy it so that's where I can do my best star-gazing 3rd is bathroom, duh and 4th is what I see from my bed at night, although, this is overcast today, but lastnight I saw the trees with tons of stars overhead



With that beautiful shower curtain, I think either blue or gold towels would look nice.


----------



## Denise1952

Some photos I got today, it was so nice out!


----------



## Ameriscot

Wonderful photos, Denise.  IMO if you are near an ocean, there's not much more you need!


----------



## Denise1952

jujube said:


> With that beautiful shower curtain, I think either blue or gold towels would look nice.



I thought about the gold this a.m. Jujube!!  I think it's a great idea


----------



## Linda

Thanks for all the pics Denise.  I think that's a beautiful place.   It sounds like the people are friendly too.  The trees outside the window made me feel homesick for Oregon.


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> Wonderful photos, Denise.  IMO if you are near an ocean, there's not much more you need!



I loved my walk today AS!!  There is so much more to explore, but I did not venture down to the sand even with those higher waves and the tide in like that.  But eventually, I will be able to hit the low-tide times, and it will still be light out, or already in the a.m.'s


----------



## Denise1952

Linda said:


> Thanks for all the pics Denise.  I think that's a beautiful place.   It sounds like the people are friendly too.  The trees outside the window made me feel homesick for Oregon.



I know about homesickness Linda  This, tiny town is close enough to Oregon to be much like parts I grew up in so that is a blessing.  I've never lived within walking distance of beaches so this is exceptional.  It is mostly seniors, from what I can see, meeting them everywhere here.  Lots at the beach, as well as grocery shopping And of course, here in the complex


----------



## NancyNGA

I think you are in heaven!  (From looking at those pictures)


----------



## Denise1952

NancyNGA said:


> I think you are in heaven!  (From looking at those pictures)



Hi Nancy

I found a cool thriftstore yesterday with such fair prices.  And on Wed. they have half off.  Everything was immaculate and cleaned too.  I don't like the "junk" stores where they just hang up stuff without even sorting it.

I think I am going to love it, but as I usually remember, wherever I go, there I am, lol.  What I mean is, I have to be willing to get out and enjoy life, and I can be an isolator. So I will be working on that as usual.  There are lots of things to do though.  I am checking online about the pool here.  I don't think it's a gym, or in one I should say, so just community type.  With Jacuzzi etc.  I would also like to do some dancing so either find a Zumba class or dance-lessons hugs, denise


----------



## Denise1952

Just found this site, which tells all about the area:

http://www.crescentcity.org/about.html#weather


----------



## Linda

It sounds like such a nice area Denise.  I understand what you mean about being an isolator, although I've never heard it called that before.  It's easy for me to let myself get holed up in the house or on my property and not leave.  That's why I'd like to live in town, I could force myself to go somewhere every day or every other day.  I don't think I'm as bad about it now as I used to be.  There have been times I never left my place for 2 months at a time and that isn't good.


----------



## Denise1952

Hi Linda,

I'm not sure if I'm isolating now, or just trying to rest up.  I think I mentioned some anxiety about being around people, but I know we've all had our bad-times with relationships.  I don't want it to ever spoil my chance of meeting nice folks.  There's going to be all kinds of situations, and I'm sure that I've caused my share of anxiety for others as well.

This a.m., I'm thinking like 3 ish, or maybe later, didn't bother to look at my clock on my phone, but there was a crash of thunder louder than I ever heard in my life.  I've heard thunder in Hawaii, which was "I thought" the loudest, then also at the base of the Bighorns in WY.  But this sounded so loud I actually felt it.  It must have been directly overhead.  I just laid there wondering when the next was going to hit.  It didn't for like an hour, then it was way less powerful.  The wind is also still blowing, and more rain today.

We also had a siren go off in the complex yesterday early, but only 8ish.  I stepped out to talk to two neighbors that also went outside.  We were all wondering "wth" LOL!  I asked if that was an evacuation signal for a tsunami but they said no, LOL!  Getting used to things around here is fun, sort of, LOL!!


----------



## Linda

The loudest thunder I've ever heard was near Muskogee OKla.  You sure feel it too.    My mother in law said it was God's potato cart tipping over.


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, well, it would be a big potato cart wouldn't it  I loved driving through Oklahoma, and Kansas.  Got caught in an "almost" white out blizzard right into Topeka.  I remember looking so hard to see the off-ramp, and a sign for a motel 6, LOL!  I found it, thank God


----------



## Pookie

Here in the mountains sometimes the lightning is so close it lights up the street and at almost the same time, the crack and BOOM of thunder occurs, which shakes our homes.

Mountain thunderstorms can be hairy!!

However, we still love to gather up at the bay window and watch and listen!

Mother Nature can be awesome and frightening...and she never lets you forget her power.


----------



## Denise1952

Pookie said:


> Here in the mountains sometimes the lightning is so close it lights up the street and at almost the same time, the crack and BOOM of thunder occurs, which shakes our homes.
> 
> Mountain thunderstorms can be hairy!!
> 
> However, we still love to gather up at the bay window and watch and listen!
> 
> Mother Nature can be awesome and frightening...and she never lets you forget her power.



sounds nice Pookie, the "we" part  I just recently started talking with a guy I went to highschool with.  I have been alone a long time, and wasn't married for a long period of time.  I am changing the subject but since it's my thread, I guess it's ok  He wants to meet, and is eager to meet someone for ltr, and I am not sure, at all  Kind of depressed lately, and it was fun talking with him, but when it comes to more, I suppose I am just afraid I am too selfish now to even try with someone.


----------



## chic

Sounds like a nice place Denise. I hope you enjoy it there and make some good friends too.


----------



## Denise1952

chic said:


> Sounds like a nice place Denise. I hope you enjoy it there and make some good friends too.



Thanks Chic, I think it will get better, especially when I "make it" more homey by adding some furniture, LOL!  Time, it will just takes some time  This isn't my place, but you can get the idea, lol


----------

